# poor Doe #3



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

So as some of you know I rescued a doe from myneighbors,she had been on a bad diet for all her life and had beenhaving babies all her short 3 yr life....She passed away today at thevets,she didnt have any energy and was very lethargic...Sorry Icantgive anymore details right now Cause i'm sitting here crying and I canhardly bring my self to write this down....


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

my really sorry to hear this... you did all you could for...
Although i'm sure its of no consulation, at least she had someone evenif it was for a short time who cared and loved her, and that in herpassing sheds tears for her.
Binky free little lady, you will be missed :rainbow:


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh.... I'm so very sorry for your loss. I wasreading your thread about how you rescued them and thought what awonderful thing you had done for those poor babies! As bangbang said atleast she was really cared for and knew what it was to be loved.

She will be running free in heaven and be nibbling on carrots all day long. :angel:

Once again. So sorry. :cry3


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.:bigtears:

Binky free at the Bridge angel:rainbow:

I really hope this doesn't put you off, you are doing such a wonderful job:hug2:


----------

